# Current Satellite Plus LED fixture.



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm considering a Current Satellite LED fixture for my 48" 90 gallon tank.
I've read that a lot of people really like Plus model but I see that it doesn't include a timer.
It looks like the Plus Pro model DOES include a timer but it also has TWICE the wattage at about twice the price.
Is the Pro model overkill? Has anyone tried this light?


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

In a 90g, the extra wattage wouldn't hurt. My Satellite Plus is about perfect for my 55g, but with the 90g being taller and wider, you may want more light, depending on your taste.

A timer was the one thing missing on the Satellite Plus, in my opinion. I was excited when I saw the Satellite Pro, but the price killed any thoughts I had of upgrading. 

If the timer is a selling point for you and you like a fairly bright tank, I'd go for the Pro. But if price is more of a concern, the Plus will get the job done just fine.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Double check with Current. I emailed them, and the word is that the fixtures can be plugged into a lamp timer. They will come back on at the same settings. I'm planning on getting the "plus" soon.

-Ryan


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Why not just connect to a simple timer. All my lights have a moon setting so I turn my lights to this setting 1/2 before they are set to go off. They come on the next day in that configuration. When I get home I turn on the main lights, rinse and repeat. with the sat + you can preprogram the ike and just switch them as needed


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I should clarify; a programmable ramping timer is the only thing missing on the Plus, for me.

As Ryan and Cyphound pointed out, you can get an outlet timer for 2-3 bucks and use that. Unfortunately, Current's ramping timers aren't compatible with the Plus.


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

The Cichlid Guy said:


> I should clarify; a programmable ramping timer is the only thing missing on the Plus, for me.
> 
> As Ryan and Cyphound pointed out, you can get an outlet timer for 2-3 bucks and use that. Unfortunately, *Current's ramping timers aren't compatible with the Plus*.


Hope that's not true...I just bought a Current ramp timer that claims to be compatible with the Sat+...it arrives tomorrow, I'll report back with my findings....


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

The information has been mixed. According to their site, the single ramping timer will turn the unit on and off, but not ramp, essentially making it an expensive outlet timer. I've also read multiple reviews of users who experienced a strobe effect when the unit turns on, especially when using a custom setting.

Please share your experience with us! It's possible some of those units weren't functioning properly, bugs have been worked out, etc.

Here's the link to their info:
http://current-usa.com/accessories/single-ramp-timer/


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

The Cichlid Guy said:


> The information has been mixed. According to their site, the single ramping timer will turn the unit on and off, but not ramp, essentially making it an expensive outlet timer. I've also read multiple reviews of users who experienced a strobe effect when the unit turns on, especially when using a custom setting.
> 
> Please share your experience with us! It's possible some of those units weren't functioning properly, bugs have been worked out, etc.
> 
> ...


Darn it 

Hopefully I didn't just spend $20 on a simple on/off timer instead of ramping....


----------



## sparky4056 (Sep 1, 2014)

I've been using a satellite plus for almost a year now with a single ramp timer. The ramp function works as long as you are using one of the preset color buttons on full power. If you dim the light any, or use a custom color blend, the light will flicker during the ramp phase. It flickers if adjusted because it becomes a dimmer trying to control a dimmer.

To the OP, you won't get anymore coverage front to back with the pro, just 3x's the par directly under the light which may cause algae issues. If you don't plan on using the red or green leds, I would look into the current orbit marine. Both the whites and blues can be adjusted and it comes with the ramp timer pro for cheaper than the satellite plus pro.

Hope this helps


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback gang.
That's a good point about the 60 watt Plus Pro promoting algae but would exactly does "par" mean?
Would the 30 watt Plus model be bright enough for a 24" deep tank?


----------



## sparky4056 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sorry for the par reference. I just recently switched from a planted tank to keeping shellies. Par is a term used for the intensity of light plants use for growth (photosynthetic active radiation). I think the 30 watt model would be fine, but I like dimly lit tanks. It all depends on personal preference and whether or not you want to grow plants. At 24" it would keep plants alive but you wouldn't see much growth.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

My Satellite Plus came in yesterday. The LFS staff said it was *bright* when I popped into the store because they're right next to my office. I didn't bring it home yet.... but soon!

-Ryan


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

Keep us posted on what you think.

Is it common to use a single fixture or do some people buy two to get a wider light pattern?

Does anyone have a slick way to mount these on the underside of their canopy? It may be nice to have the light out of your way whenever you open the canopy.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm sure some screw hooks holding the fixtures legs would do the trick.....

-Ryan


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi all.

I got the 48" Satellite+ set up on my 125 gallon today. It's perhaps a smidge brighter than the 48" single T8 fixture that it replaced.... probably not great for plants, but I'm really pleased with it my my SA cichlids. The Satellite+ "feels" well made. Most of the "features" are pretty gimmicky. The "cloudy day" setting is actually kinda cool. Only problem is that it cycles a little too often between cloudy and sunny. Maybe I need to check the manual out? The unit does come right back on when the power is interrupted, so it'll work fine on a regular old lamp timer. What I like a *lot* about this unit are the presets. It basically "emulates" a handful of different bulbs. I had been experimenting with T8 tubes before, and the last round was less than satisfying (I forget the brand/model). So being able to tweak the color to what looks "natural" is a nice bonus. We'll see how long it lasts

-Ryan


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Be sure to play around with the individual color channels (the up and down arrows). In my opinion, that's where the true potential of this fixture lies: the ability to make your own presets.

I like the cloud setting, too, but unfortunately it spends about 1/4 of the time on a really yellow setting that looks sort of terrible in my tank.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

I felt like an eye doctor showing the settings to my wife: "Which is better, A or B?.... OK..... B or C?..... OK..... D or C?" 

The purple setting proved to me that SA cichlids have a rarely used "WTF?" expression. No joke. Purple comes on, and the chocolates immediately look up, then look at me, as if to say, "Really, dude?".

-Ryan


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

Ryan_R said:


> I felt like an eye doctor showing the settings to my wife: "Which is better, A or B?.... OK..... B or C?..... OK..... D or C?"
> 
> The purple setting proved to me that SA cichlids have a rarely used "WTF?" expression. No joke. Purple comes on, and the chocolates immediately look up, then look at me, as if to say, "Really, dude?".
> 
> -Ryan


HAHAHAHAHA..........

Are ya glad you bought it? Or no?


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

RandyS said:


> Are ya glad you bought it? Or no?


Happy as a clam with it. Lights up the 125g wonderfully, fish look great, and it's much more attractive than the ugly T8 fixture I had on top.

-Ryan


----------

